# 🏆 Uefa Super Cup 2022 team news



## FTN (Aug 10, 2022)

Real Madrid: All available for Real. Same line up that played Liverpool in the Champions League final expected.

Eintracht Frankfurt: Kostic out with a transfer to Juventus in mind. Buta & Onguene injured.

Full Match Preview  https://bit.ly/UefaSuperCup2022


----------

